

Wikileaks defectors to launch Openleaks alternative - zacharyvoase
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11981301

======
rick888
"Unlike Wikileaks, Openleaks will not publish or verify material; leaving that
role to newspapers"

What's the point then? If the leaks aren't verified, then they are just
rumors.

